# Aankoopschijf in het Engels



## Bull's Eye

Beste forumleden,

Kent iemand de Engelse vertaling van 'aankoopschijf'? Ik weet dat dit een Belgisch woord is dat niet door iedereen aanvaard wordt, maar het staat in de brontekst dus daar kan ik niets aan veranderen.

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## sound shift

Ik zou zeggen "For every 100/etc euros spent [you will receive ......]"


----------



## Bull's Eye

Dank je, dat was inderdaad een heel mooi omwegje geweest indien ik het bedrag had gekend. Jammer genoeg is dat niet het geval. Het bedrag van de aankoopschijf is onbekend.


----------



## sanne78

Ik denk dat er geen woord voor is in het Engels...

Ik heb geprobeerd om op tweetalige websites (Engels/Frans) te vinden hoe het wordt vertaald, maar het enige wat ik gevonden heb, is de uitdrukking van SoundShift: "For every ..."

(Het woord aankoopschijf is de letterlijke vertaling van "tranche d'achat..)


----------



## sound shift

Hmm ... Wat zeg je van "The more you spend, the bigger the reduction we will offer you [on X, Y and Z]"? Kan je ons een volzin bezorgen, Bull's Eye?


----------



## Bull's Eye

Dit is de brontekst:


> 1) Per aankoopschijf ontvangt u 5,10 of 15 euro, volgens het plafond gekozen door het merk.
> 2) Er zijn drie mogelijke aankoopschijven: 100, 200 of 300 euro.
> 3) 3 kortingen van 5, 10 of 15 euro, in overeenstemming met de aankoopschijven.


Zoals jullie merken, is het in dit geval moeilijk om er omheen te walsen... Ik heb de oplossing alleszins nog niet gevonden.


----------



## Suehil

You might try 'price bracket' ?


----------



## Bull's Eye

Is that easy to understand in English, Suehil? If it is, I'll go for that. Thanks alot! (and cute dog, btw)


----------



## Suehil

Yes, I think that would be readily understood


----------



## Bull's Eye

Ok then, I've got my answer! Thank you all very much for your help!


----------

